# Upgrade: Nebox, Reuleaux Rx200, Koopor Plus 200?



## Casper (8/12/15)

Guys please assist me.

I'm currently on a eVic VTC with a Kbox SubTank Mini. and Yes, OMW I love my device, but I want to cure this "itchy" feeling to upgrade to a bit bigger device.

My options are:

Kangertech NEBOX
Reuleaux RX200
Koopor Plus 200
Guys, I need the Pro's and Cons on these devs please!!


Thanks Guys!


----------



## Silver (8/12/15)

Hi @Casper 

The Rolo RX200 and the Koopor are just mods whereas the Nebox is an all in one device with built in atomiser as far as i understand

I dont have experience wih either of these


----------



## Wyvern (8/12/15)

Will you use the more power? If not just get a better tank maybe? Unfortunately I havent used those mods yet so cant say anything about them. I am just saving up to upgrade my tanks and get a dripper


----------



## jguile415 (8/12/15)

If you've got the extra cash get the rolo, it's ridiculously tweakable and future proof  I didn't have the extra cash so I got the koopor...less tweakable and no dna200 chip but it seems to do everything I need it to do and for R1000 it's a pretty good deal. I tried the Nebox at the vape meet, while it vapes nicely it seems very limited... no AFC and you can't change the tank - both deal breakers for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/12/15)

@jguile415 , the RX200 is not the one with the DNA 200 board so will not support e-scribe.
I expect the 3 battery RX200 to have an extended vape duration over the Koopor Plus with it's dual 18650s. If the Koopor Plus 200 is anything like it's smaller brother, it's likely not software updateable which is a major design flaw compared to other vendors. It does support changing TCR values for Stainless Steel though.
The Nebox being an all-in-one device is both a pro and a con, depending on what you want from it. It's a self contained unit if that is what you want. You can not use any other tanks on it if you want a 'generic' mod, so not 'future proof' as such.
For the price, I would consider any of the 200W devices over the Nebox and they are both in the same price range from what I see. I expect the Koopor to be slightly heavier than the RX200 if it's using the same metal as the Mini, despite using one less 18650 than the RX200.

Edit : Ok, so unlike the Mini, the Koopor Plus 200 does support firmware updates. The USB is not for charging, so it requires an external charger too.
The RX200 supports USB charging, even though they state this :
Charging
It is better to take out the lithium-batteries from the device and then charge the cells. 
Moreover, it can also be charged via USB cable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paulie (8/12/15)

The RX for the money is a very good mod and it will give you a better vape and have better battery life! I personally would go for that however we all all different and at the end of the day it boils down to the fact what you really want

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## jguile415 (8/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @jguile415 , the RX200 is not the one with the DNA 200 board so will not support e-scribe.
> I expect the 3 battery RX200 to have an extended vape duration over the Koopor Plus with it's dual 18650s. If the Koopor Plus 200 is anything like it's smaller brother, it's likely not software updateable which is a major design flaw compared to other vendors. It does support changing TCR values for Stainless Steel though.
> The Nebox being an all-in-one device is both a pro and a con, depending on what you want from it. It's a self contained unit if that is what you want. You can not use any other tanks on it if you want a 'generic' mod, so not 'future proof' as such.
> For the price, I would consider any of the 200W devices over the Nebox and they are both in the same price range from what I see. I expect the Koopor to be slightly heavier than the RX200 if it's using the same metal as the Mini, despite using one less 18650 than the RX200.


Aaah, someone else mentioned the rolo above.. the koopor is upgradable but there is no firmware update available as yet


----------



## jguile415 (8/12/15)

The battery life on the rx200 will be better but saying that I get a good day and a half of chain vaping from the kooper


----------



## Petrus (8/12/15)

IMO, go for the Rolo with the DNA200 chip. We don't want to see you in the classifieds. But it all depends on the cash and what you plan on doing with the mod. By I think the DNA 200 chip give you more options for the future.


----------



## capetocuba (8/12/15)

I wouldn't go near the Kangertech NEBOX as you will be stuck with the supplied tank. At least with the other 2 you can use tanks & drippers. I would agree with @Paulie and get the Reuleaux RX200. The Koopor is a very heavy piece of cast zinc or whatever is made of. The Reuleaux with 3 batteries will last much longer between charges.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (8/12/15)

Rx200 because not everyone needs a dna200.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/12/15)

Personally as someone who already has 2 compact 'box' mods (Subox and D2) with a few tanks, I'm looking for something different, like the Nebox or similar concept. You're probably in the same situation...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> You're probably in the same situation...?



Or just something with a longer vape life than the single cell mods, and the ability to 'up the power' on the odd occasion when playing around.
I don't think @Casper really had size in mind when he mentioned 'a bigger device'.


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

Kangertech NEBOX because even though 200W is nice to have, most folk will never use 200w in their daily vape.
Kangertech NEBOX because you can keep your existing combination as a backup.
Kangertech NEBOX becuase you wont need to mess about swopping tanks.
Kangertech NEBOX because it looks as cool as polar bear shit with the smooth lines.
Kangertech NEBOX is slightly cheaper after buying batteries all round than the other devices mentioned and you're not going to suffer buyers remorse. 

My opinions, yours will differ and so may your mileage. 

Edited my exaggerated pricings to more reasonable levels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/12/15)

NEBOX & Rolo Rx200 is priced the same most places. The Koopor Plus 200 is slightly cheaper than the other 2 in other places.


----------



## Petrus (8/12/15)

The battle of the beasts......


----------



## capetocuba (8/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Kangertech NEBOX because even though 200W is nice to have, most folk will never use 200w in their daily vape.
> Kangertech NEBOX because you can keep your existing combination as a backup.
> Kangertech NEBOX becuase you wont need to mess about swopping tanks.
> Kangertech NEBOX because it looks as cool as polar bear shit with the smooth lines.
> Kangertech NEBOX is also a lot cheaper than the other devices mentioned and you're not going to suffer buyers remorse.


I bought the Joytech Egrip, looks similar, cos I thought it looked cool. Well that's where it ended. I found I was severely limited and only used it for a day or 2.


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> NEBOX & Rolo Rx200 is priced the same most places. The Koopor Plus 200 is slightly cheaper than the other 2 in other places.


I just figured the Nebox R1175 would be cheaper than the RX200 at R1300, but after some shopping I see the rx 200 is 850 without batts and the Koopor is R1000.
So I stand to correction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> I just figured the Nebox R1175 would be cheaper than the RX200 at R1300, but after some shopping I see the rx 200 is 850 without batts and the Koopor is R1000.
> So I stand to correction.



It just depends where you shop, as most guys will likely price all 3 differently depending on when they ordered and got stock, and how the stock is moving though .

The Rolo will need 3 good batts that are 'married', where the Koopor will only need 2. The 'Turds', Tesiyi or Samsung 25R 18650s are probably the more logical options currently if buying new batteries, as the RX200 spec requires 25A batts. The Koopor Manual has no figures on the Batteries, but I assume it would be minimum 25A continuous as well. An external charger will also add to the costs at the end of the day - 2 bay for Koopor, 4 Bay for Rolo if not charged via USB. Note - the Wismec site states :
*Charging*
It is better to take out the lithium-batteries from the device and then charge the cells. 
Moreover, it can also be charged via USB cable. ​The NEBOX is a 60W device and only needs one battery, unless the OP actually intended the KBOX 120/200 as opposed to Nebox.

But the charging and extra costs are all factors that the OP will need to factor in if and when he decides to pull the trigger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (8/12/15)

Even though I really like the Nebox, I don't think I'll purchase one. There's just too many cons...

1) Not removable tank - can't wash it.
2) The way it is designed, it limits the way you can hold it while vaping and -
3) While holding check that you don't have a finger at the bottom - it will block the airway.
4) Airway is NOT adjustable - WHY????
5) Battery door is ONLY removable with a coin.
6) Tank is made out of some kind of plastic which might be prone to cracking.

I really wanted to LOVE the Nebox..... but, I just don't.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

Clouder said:


> Even though I really like the Nebox, I don't think I'll purchase one. There's just too many cons...
> 
> 1) Not removable tank - can't wash it.
> 2) The way it is designed, it limits the way you can hold it while vaping and -
> ...



Sadly, those were most of the points I chose to overlook because I liked it so much. 
Thank goodness I have short arms and deep pockets otherwise I'd already have one. 

So... crossing the Nebox off the list means you only have to decide on a battery issue. 
As others have pointed out, the 3 batts could have a logistical charging irk factor, meaning you will need a 4bay charger in addition to 3 more batts joined at the hip like siamese triplets.
I think the Koopor is more practical in this regard, but might be more "_yesterday"_ in terms of emotive appeal.


----------



## Clouder (8/12/15)

What do u guys think of the Tesla 200W?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

Clouder said:


> What do u guys think of the Tesla 200W?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Plain uninspiring just looks like a jazzed up Hammond 1590G, frankly Id rather build my own.


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/12/15)

You can't compare the Nebox with the other 2.

But the nebox is a real nice device for on the go.Pop it in your pocket and go.

It is more or less the same size of a pack of 20 smokes.

I have been using mine for the last week and I am really happy with it.

It is something different and unique in it's own way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (9/12/15)

Hi everyone. just wanted to ask where is the best place to buy batterys for the rx200? was thinking of getting the new brown lg ones. best price i can find is R200 any advise? also do anyone know if the RX200 does balance charging? im guessing not.


----------



## kev mac (9/12/15)

Casper said:


> Guys please assist me.
> 
> I'm currently on a eVic VTC with a Kbox SubTank Mini. and Yes, OMW I love my device, but I want to cure this "itchy" feeling to upgrade to a bit bigger device.
> 
> ...


The rx200 can be had on line(3fvape for instance for $46.00).A good price for a 200w t.c. mod imo.Plus I love the battery life I get from 3 18650 devises.The Koopor has to be sent to the vendor to be upgraded if they even have the software,a deal breaker in my book.The Evic vtc is a good mod,that said if it is power your after go for the rolo.


----------



## ElectricSheep (13/12/15)

RX200 for sure, I've seen it for R1000, you don't want to disappoint yourself with the NEBOX only having 60W, in the future you will want more power even if it is only once in a blue moon... And having a lot more power overhead will reduce the stress put on the mod itself over the long run (IMO)... However it is all subjective at the end of the day... Go with what you feel will suit your needs or even better, go with what will surpass your needs, so you won't need something to replace your choice in the near future.... So what I'm really saying is Anything more than 60w for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (14/12/15)

I just got a second hand Evic VT, and I think the battery life is great. I barely ever go over 35w, so unless you're looking to try out SS wire, why not just put some cream on that itch and rather buy some juice instead. Next month the RXxxx will be out, and then you can look at scratching something again.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/12/15)

As attractive as the Nebox is, I just can't get bast the tank and plastic. One drop and that puppies a goner. 

If i had to choose it would definitely by the RX200 but thats just my 2c


----------



## Pixstar (14/12/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> As attractive as the Nebox is, I just can't get bast the tank and plastic. One drop and that puppies a goner.
> 
> If i had to choose it would definitely by the RX200 but thats just my 2c


Not so sure, but I think the impact resistance of Polycarbonate is better than Pyrex...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/12/15)

Suppose, and it is somewhat sunken in, so that helps.

Had a few mates with leaking issues as well, that would drive me a little crazy wrt to "on the go" cleaning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/12/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Suppose, and it is somewhat sunken in, so that helps.
> 
> Had a few mates with leaking issues as well, that would drive me a little crazy wrt to "on the go" cleaning.


Apparently the new batch has sorted out the leaks? One of the vendors on here said he has had no issues with his one. Perhaps other owners of the Nebox can comment on it.
Personally I think the RX-200 is awesome, but I'm looking for something more compact, lighter. The all in one concept really appeals to me, easy to just place in your pocket etc.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/12/15)

Ok that's awesome , look I know Oliver from Kingvape is using one at the moment as is loving it. Perhaps chat to him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (14/12/15)

What I DO like on the Nebox, as @SAVapeGear mentioned, you pop it in the pocket and go, with 10ml tank, it'll last me all day on a single refill.


----------



## Casper (14/12/15)

Guys, sorry, I HAVE TO KNOW, how do you vape at 200w?? I'm on a Kanger Subbox and eVic VTC, with my Kanger SubTank, I use 12Mg joose on a 1.04Ohm coil, at 22Watt and I get a very strong lung hit. I'm used to smoke strong fags (Chesterfield Filter, Winston Filter and so on) but I can't go above 25W, it is just and plain and simple, too strong. So, how do you vape at 200W?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

Casper said:


> Guys, sorry, I HAVE TO KNOW, how do you vape at 200w?? I'm on a Kanger Subbox and eVic VTC, with my Kanger SubTank, I use 12Mg joose on a 1.04Ohm coil, at 22Watt and I get a very strong lung hit. I'm used to smoke strong fags (Chesterfield Filter, Winston Filter and so on) but I can't go above 25W, it is just and plain and simple, too strong. So, how do you vape at 200W?



The only time you need to go really high wattage is when you are playing with Tri_Coils and the fancy Claptons etc... or you are a cloud blowing lunatic and have a cast iron face.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/12/15)

I know a chap who after getting the Koopor plus started vaping hotter and hotter and is now used to the warmth and is using a WISMEC Evolv Reuleaux DNA200 and vaping at over 100 

Tried it once , almost choked to death


----------



## stevie g (14/12/15)

99.99999998% don't vape at 200w. I think cloud chasing mainly on a 30mm atty type of thing.


----------

